# 6lb weight loss in week 1



## DianeCatCrazy (Sep 19, 2020)

So, following this forums advice, I ate normal but reduced my carbs and increased my protein and salad. At weigh in this morning lost 6lbs! I know loss each week won’t be this big but it’s a good start for me as I struggle to lose weight. I haven’t felt deprived of food at all, just reduced my carbs by small amount. Thanks for listening x


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Sep 19, 2020)

Great start! Well done


----------



## trophywench (Sep 19, 2020)

Brill!  Hope this spurs you on to continue with your lower carb plan.  Even if you eventually want to cut down on carbs further, the most difficult bit is always getting started and ceasing to prevaricate.

Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 19, 2020)

That's wonderful, congrats.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 19, 2020)

Don't be surprised if you experience anger at finding out that it is the carbs which are the main reason for gaining weight, and that they also make losing weight really difficult - it is the insulin response which does it.
I had 45 years of being told that carbs are healthy and that my inability to lose weight was all my fault for not following the advice given. These days I just say 'I ended up diabetic and almost 300lb following exactly that advice' and try not to show my Viking inheritance which must include some berserker DNA. 
Even thought I am classed as in remission from the diabetes, and I can eat some carbs without high spikes, the apples in the garden are ripe and I have eaten a few - and now I can see exactly where they have gone, having pulled out the weighing scales. Now it means cutting right down with a few carbs only in the morning to keep my silly liver happy, until I lose the weight again, but at least I know it will happen.
Another advantage of fewer carbs I find is more energy - you might find that you can maintain a loss of around 4lb a week if you take yourself out for a walk each day - I have a trampoline in the garden which does the same thing for me, and as this area is rather boring and no pleasure to walk in as there are so many pavement cyclists, I much prefer to exercise in the garden.


----------



## Perfect10 (Sep 19, 2020)

Well done


----------

